# Tutorial Contest Winner October 2007 - Purple/Silver Look



## weneedaroom (Oct 4, 2007)

What you'll need:
Your foundation/concealor of choice
Painterly paintpot (or any other base that matches your skintone)
Electra e/s
Violet pigment
Jeweltone e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
Phloof e/s
Carbon e/s
Electrolady liquidlast liner
Posey blushcreme
Glissade MSF
Soar lipliner
Solar Plum l/s
Clear lipglass
Mascara
Brow color






Bare eye, no makeup.




Using either a brush or your finger, apply Painterly paintpot over your entire lid. This will be the base for our look and will help the colours pop and the eyeshadow to stay on forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I like to use a sponge applicator for this part, and pat Electra on my lid. I think this allows for a lot of color payoff.




Now, take an eyeshadow blending brush, and sweeo some Violet pigment into your crease. Don't worry about blending yet.




Now, with the same type of brush, sweep Jeweltone over Violet. This brightens up the look.




Now apply a TEENSY bit of Carbon (this stuff is dark, you don't need to pack it on the brush or anything) into the corners of your eyes.




Use a tiny bit of Carbon on a brush to blend the purple and silver together like so.




Apply Beautiful Iris, a lighter purple, to the inner corners of your crease and blend to the middle.




Use Phloof, our highlight color, on your browbone and blend it into the purple shadow.




Sometimes, after doing my highlight, I notice my look looks less vibrant. So take just a tiny bit of Jeweltone and sweep and blend it lightly over the upper part of your crease. That should help brighten it up.




Liner time! I like doing a relatively thin line. Electrolady is a liquid liner, and it's one of the sheerer ones in my opinion. I try to do it in one stroke, and then I go over it to make it more opaque. It should then look like the above picture.




Now the liner for the bottom lid. Open your eye as wide as you can and apply a teeny line under the in the very corners. Your lashes will probably get in the way, so it will be a bit sloppy.




That's a bit neater! I used a Revlon makeup remover pen, but a q-tip dipped in makeup remover would work too. Just run it along the edge of the bottom liner to create a cleaner line.




Fill in your brows, curl lashes.




One coat of mascara.




Two coats! Intense eye looks call for heavy mascara.




Okay, now do your foundation routine. Make the obligitory stupid face.




Now, blush. I like to dot some Posey blushcreme on the apples of my cheeks and extended a bit. You don't have to use this much, but I like bright cheeks.




Blend like crazy. Otherwise, you will look like a clown.




Now, using a blush brush, and using a circular motion on the apples of your cheeks, apply Glissade MSF.




Line and fill your lips with Soar lip pencil.




Next is Solar plum lipstick.




And a ton of sheer gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All done!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

I love those colours together! Thanks!


----------



## XShear (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

You look gorg! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

well hello tomorrow's look!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

That is just amazingly beautiful.  Thank you for the spectacular tutorial.


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

love purple! i'm soo gonna try this but probably with a more toned down nude lip


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Solar Plum is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the tut! Good luck!


----------



## Jot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

ohh totally loving this. might be my look for tonight. thanks for the great tut!


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Very pretty! Thanks.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Thanks! I'm trying this!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

pretty! thanks


----------



## n_c (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

ur eyes look gorgeous...thanks for the tut


----------



## entipy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Gorgeous look and wonderful tut!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Gorgeous!!! Thank you


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

beautiful! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

i love this look, then again i love all your looks )

you have a great complexion what foundation/concealer are you using?


----------



## iheartangE (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

This is awesome!  I always love when you post FOTDs because I love the shape you do for your shadow-thanks for this!  It looks fabulous!!


----------



## weneedaroom (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincraze* 

 
_i love this look, then again i love all your looks )

you have a great complexion what foundation/concealer are you using?_

 
Thank you! I use Covergirl True Match Foundation (the kind in the little tub) and MAC Studio Finish Concealor.


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

This is a great look.  Thank you for posting it!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

very easy to follow. and pretty colors too.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

love it!


----------



## breathless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

oh so freakin' yay!!


----------



## pichima (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

a gorgeous look as usual, and a fantastic tut!
thanx a lot


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

That was a gorgeous job!!!

I tried doin the same thing with red white and black... Didn't come out so good...

But that was wonderful!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

you look beautiful! i love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and these are my school colors


----------



## lazytolove (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

wow simply beautiful ;D


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Ohh so cute! its amazing, thankyou


----------



## pumpkincraze (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *weneedaroom* 

 
_Thank you! I use Covergirl True Match Foundation (the kind in the little tub) and MAC Studio Finish Concealor._

 
Thank you!


----------



## anitalove (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Your eyes! They're absolutely stunning, as is the entire look =) Great job


----------



## nyrak (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

very very beautiful...thanks so much for posting this


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Fantastic job! I love the great quality pictures!


----------



## applefrite (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Purple/Silver Look *

Beautiful !!!


----------



## steph0891 (Nov 3, 2007)

gorgeous work! can't wait to try it! too bad i don't have that liner tho but will follow everything else!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 4, 2007)

Very pretty ms. thang


----------



## shmoopy (Nov 6, 2007)

gorgeous!  i love it!!!!!  thanks so much for this tutorial and you are such a pretty little thing!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Nov 6, 2007)

I love it!! I have been on a purple kick recently. Thank you so much. 
You're soo pretty!


----------



## JoyZz (Nov 11, 2007)

Love it!! You did an awesome job!!


----------



## sherrle (Nov 12, 2007)

was the jeweltone e/s a LE or something?  i don't see it on the site.


----------



## weneedaroom (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherrle* 

 
_was the jeweltone e/s a LE or something?  i don't see it on the site._

 
Yeah, with Technacolor. There are a few permanent eyeshadows that you could use instead though, Parfait Amour and Poison Pen are close


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 7, 2008)

love this look!


----------



## shadesofblack07 (Jan 23, 2008)

wow! gorgeous!!! thank you!


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!  The blush really pulled the whole look together!

Great job, and you look amazing!


----------



## Nutmeg2306 (Jan 26, 2008)

I really love this look. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Azul (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice, thank you!


----------

